# Courtship Vs. Dating Part 3



## JOwen (Aug 21, 2007)

New post on the subject of Courtship Vs. Dating.


----------



## KMK (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been anxiously anticipating the 3rd insallment.

However, you might want to correct the spelling error in the title...


----------



## KMK (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent, Pastor Lewis! I look forward to the next one...

It reminds of a statement in Doug Wilson's "Fidelity" which I do not have in front of me so I cannot quote it exactly but the force is: a woman who acts/dresses/talks like a harlot in order to please her man will be treated like a harlot by that same man. The way women dress may please men, but what part of the man is it pleasing?

Also, can you give some citations on your statement about the modest bathing practices of women in the OT? That would be helpful in driving home the point about Bathsheba's sin.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks brother. I made the correction.

Blessings!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, this is good stuff. I wish more would be written on this(the third post) issue. Women DO dress in a not so modest fashion... EVEN IN THE CHURCH!!


----------



## JOwen (Aug 21, 2007)

I will have more up, DV, in a few days.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 21, 2007)

Excellent, speaking as a single 23 year old male I can affirm that I would not court a lady who did not dress soberly for it is a symbol of her heart.

Sex and Dating in the Christian Life

Leaving Father and Mother
Far Above Rubies


----------



## JOwen (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> Pastor Lewis, I have semantical question. Do you suppose _influencing_ might be a more apt word to use than _causing_ in this statement:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that your clothing or (lack of clothing) could be causing a man to sin?
> ...



Yes, that is a good thought. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

